# What is/was your budget??



## Arlandria

Seeing as there are quite a few of us in here recently, just curious to know what everyones budget was??

:flower:


----------



## mummymunch

Ours is 3k, church is £700! eek!


----------



## LittleAurora

as much as is reasonable to pay. 
We are paying as we go along, fortunately we are in a position to do so.


----------



## taperjeangirl

just as much as it costs! I know it wont be thousands so I'm not worried too much.

so far everything I have booked so far, -ceremony venue, champagne reception, cars, registrar is only totalling about £850

all that and reception venue booking will come to about a grand, 

But still have LOADS to get/book!


----------



## mumandco

We are paying as we go along but i reckon it wil cost around 4-to 4.5 grand


----------



## Mynx

Our budget was around the 3.5k mark and we've gone a little over that what with one thing and another but we've still managed to keep it under 4k which was the most we said we'd spend :haha:


----------



## smelly07

3K xxxx couldnt stomach spending any more than that hee hee


----------



## mrsjonestobe

Our budget was about £4000.

Breakdown of costs:

Venue: £2200
My dress and accessories: £715 (£620 dress, £30 shoes, £15 tiara from eBay saving £60 on the same one from bridal shop, veil £50 on eBay saving £70 on same one from bridal shop!)
Groom, best man, father of the bride, page boy suits and accessories: £350 to hire
Photographer: £550 for 4 hours coverage
Flowers: £330
My rings: £1150 (have had my engagement ring remade and had a wedding ring made with a notch out so my engagement ring will fit perfectly with it, wedding ring has 3 diamonds engagementnhas my original 1/4ct diamond)
Groom's ring: £30! He will only wear his at weekends and evenings as his dad had a nasty accident at work where he almost lost his finger, so to be safe he won't wear it at work. He is having one tattooed on.
Bridesmaid dress: £115 towards it
Cake: £don't know yet as I am making it myself

Think thats everything?! Little bit over budget though....


----------



## mrsjonestobe

Oh and registrar £460


----------



## Scally

our budget is £2000 x


----------



## michyk84

about 3.5k we're doing it all ourselves without family paying any plus myself & bridesmaids are doing a lot of homemade stuff to bring cost down so far i think we're about right on budget


----------



## taperjeangirl

michyk84 said:


> about 3.5k we're doing it all ourselves without family paying any plus myself & bridesmaids are doing a lot of homemade stuff to bring cost down so far i think we're about right on budget

same here! Nobody else to pay for it but us! I prefer it that way cos then no-one else gets a say in what I spend money on!


----------



## mrsjonestobe

We are doing it all ourselves aswell. Otherwise my mum would have us doing it in a church which we would hate. Our wedding, our money paying for it, our way! If anyone has a problem they don't have to come. That would cut the reception cost down a bit LOL


----------



## kellysays2u

Our budget is preferably $3.5K. The most we will spend is $4K. 

Our Venue (includes ceremony and reception) is $1200
Food is budgeted around $800
My dress and accessories are $600 tops. Found my veil on ebay shoes from a budget shoe store and undergarments I already had as well as petticoat from an online shop. 
Invites are $25 printed for 50. Hopefully won't need more. 
Flowers are silk from a local shop. I am paying $30 for all the decor flowers and my bouquet. Bridesmaids I have not decided if they will have bouquets or not. 
Favors are $100
Other things needed for centerpieces and favors is $150.
Photographer is FREE! Have an amazingly good friend who is doing it for free for us and she is brilliantly awesome :)
DJ is either free or $300 depending on who we go with. 
Cake is $100.
Fiance already has his tux. 
Flower girl dresses are $50 for both. 
Ring bearers suit is $25.

I know there is stuff I am forgetting but we are buying a lot of stuff overtime that were not really "including" in the big budget. The favors and what not we are buying little by little over time and fiance says he didnt think they were budgeted for as he says the "budget" is for the big stuff not all the little stuff as well. He also doesn't think my flowers count because there already bought. Same with the veil and all the other stuff I already have. He's a crazy man. But I love him and it's his way of us being able to do more for what he considers less.


----------



## Tiff

Our budget was $10,000. :blush: We've definitely gone over though, I want to say its about 13-14,000 now? :blush: 

Keep in mind, that's in Canadian dollars. $13,000 Cdn converted to GBP is $8,258.22


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

ours is roughly 4k, and 3k for honeymoon/spending money so roughly 7k for everything! at a push.

venue for wedding, drinks, brekfast,evening buffet is 2300
dress is roughly 500
bridesmaid all under 200
suit hire is £70, and need 5 suits
but i think it will be alot under that budget as doing it all outselfs :)


----------



## michyk84

taperjeangirl said:


> michyk84 said:
> 
> 
> about 3.5k we're doing it all ourselves without family paying any plus myself & bridesmaids are doing a lot of homemade stuff to bring cost down so far i think we're about right on budget
> 
> same here! Nobody else to pay for it but us! I prefer it that way cos then no-one else gets a say in what I spend money on!Click to expand...

i'm sure some would offer help for us but we said least we pay it goes exactly to what we want rather than outside probably unwelcome opinions etc being made known


----------



## mumandco

Wer doing it all ourselves apart from the £350y father will pay towards my dress.


----------



## honeybee2

Originally ours was going to be about 4k, now it work out like this 

Ours is

Extra money (that I've spent) on presents, decorations, little bits and bobs, icing the cake, flowers going slightely over budget, honeymoon spending money, petrol, adult bridesmaid shoes, hotel night before the wedding, lunch on wedding day and hen night, mums hair, beauty stuff for skin and hair before wedding (little bits you forget about) etc etc £1400

Brecon registrar doing ceremony£260

Give notice at local registry office £70

MrHB's suit hire £90

My Ring (MrHB decided to use his engagement ring I bought him because he loves it) £180

Dress & alterations £510

Veil £20

Tiara (which I'm no longer wearing but I've not sold yet) £40

Bridal hair (trial and on the day) £80

Bridal beauty (make up, nails, tan and eyebrows) £80

Bridal underwear £45

B'maid jewellery £20

Flower girl dresses, shoes, cardigans, wands, headbands etc £170 

Florist bill (all flowers (bouquets, buttonholes, cake topper etc), table flowers, chair covers and sashes, table plan, set up and delivery £620 

Photography (I go to uni with the apprentice and we are doing a website in exchange so we got £1000 off £300 

Venue Charge for ceremony £300 

Honeymoon suite £85

3 course main meal with a welcome drink for 55 people 

£1650 

32 bottles of wine and corkage £360 

10 jugs of soft drink for the kids £25 

Favours £35

DJ all day coverage £250

Band for when we're eating £300 

4 tier cake £200 

My adult BM's paid for their own dresses and the men their own suits

equals to about £7000 :dohh:


----------



## Feltzy

I think ours will end up being around £15k-£17k :wacko:

I wanted to go abroad to get married (and spend less money) but OH wanted a big traditional wedding, who am I to argue lol, especially since he's in charge of the finances!

Luckily for him his dad has offered to pay for the venue which is £10k alone, although that does include a lot: wedding breakfast, champagne and canapes, wine with the meal, table plan, place cards, favours, table decorations, dj, fireworks, sweet shop and bridal suite. So we only really have the church, wedding outfits, rings, cars, buttonholes/bouquets and honeymoon to pay for on top of that, which I reckon will be between £5-7k.

When my dad died I got £500 from a pension of his which will go towards my dress, and my mum has offered to pay any extra if its more than that. OH's mum has also offered to pay for the church so we're really thankful that we have a lot of help from our families!


----------



## twiggy56

We originally thought about £5,000...but its doubled. Now probably over £10,000.

Breakdown

Venue: £4,000

Dress: £1,400
(accessories: underskirt, hair comb, shoes, veil= £150)

Humanist: £400

Marriage reg: £70

Swing Band: £450

String Trio: £475

Boys Kilt hire (x4): £320

Bridesmaid dresses (x3)+shoes: £139.50 each dress, £35 shoes. TOTAL £523.50

Flower Girl Dresses (x2) and shoes, socks, tights, bag, cardi, headbands: £121

Rings: £300

MAC makeup and lesson: £250

Hair stylist trial: £200 (myself, x3 Bridesmaids and my mum)
Hair stylist for on the day: £200 (for 5 of us again)

Florist bill (My bouquet, x3 bridesmaids bouquets, 5xbuttonholes, 7x centrepieces): £520

Photographer: £350

Videographers: £700

Cake: £150

Sweetie table (including buying all vintage jars, labels, signs, bags, scoops, the sweets, the lace decoration etc): £180

Decorations (wishing tree, top table decorations, ceremony room decs, chair sashes, crystals, confetti cones etc): £150

Accommodation for wedding night: £120

Invites and stationery: £65

Cars: £300

Beauty (nails, teeth whitening, tan, skin care, hair cuts and dyeing): £200

Presents for bridal party (not yet bought but budgeting around): £100


Then there is all the hidden costs like honeybee mentioned: Petrol to go to all your appointments, food on morning of, champagne for morning of, little bits and bobs, guest book, hen night, wedding perfume, phone bill for chasing up everyone and phoning suppliers/price quotes/appointments....just daft stuff you dont factor in!

So all in all we will go over £12,000 :dohh:

The buget WAS £5,000 :rofl:


----------



## Perfect_pink

ours is about 3.5k we are getting alot of help off our familys though who have insisted they help but non of them are butting in and telling us how to spend the money thats up to us as its our wedding x


----------



## xpatchx

Ours is now coming in at less than £700. Done everything home made, my dress is second hand, my OH's tux is new and my in laws paid for the bridesmaid dresses cause the ones we bought ended up being too big eventually.

Had some pit stops on the way, in laws measured my BIL and FIL wrong and we couldnt return their waistcoats so had to buy more, and OH tried his dress shirt on yesterday after having it 4 months and it was far too big, so hard to pay another £10 for another but mostly it stayed in budget =)


----------



## Chai_w

Our budget right now is around $4,000-$5,000 us


----------



## Lisa84

Our Budget was £15K but will probably be around £17K.

I'm in the fortunate position that both mind and OH parents are contributing towards our wedding. We booked our wedding a year and half ago and still have just under a year left and this is one of the main reasons we are getting so much help because they had so long to save. Plus my folks are older (had me in early 40s) so don't have things like a mortgage and both still work.

I'm an only child and OH is the only one likely to get married out of his siblings so those factors didn't do us any harm either.

Our main expense has been £6500 for the venue and £2500 for the photographer xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

About £10,000. :blush:
My dad is retiring in the year we're getting married and is retroactively offering us some of his pension lump sum :haha: 
But our main expense will be the venue at £4000. I'm interested to see that several people don't have a wedding breakfast on their budget-are you including this in reception or venue costs? Just because that's probably our other massive spend.
Mum is making my dress (hopefully - oxfam bridal is my backup!) and my mil is making flower girl dresses, so only looking at buying adult bridesmaid dresses new.
We haven't got much further than that planning wise as we only starting properly planning about a month ago. We'll probably go over budget though...


----------



## Mynx

Our wedding breakfast is included in our venue package and all together with evening buffet it's costing around £3,000 :D


----------



## Lisa84

It's included in our total cost too :) xx


----------



## NuKe

was 2500, ended up around 3300 (inc honeymoon)


----------



## honeybee2

your food is not included in your venue thats costing £4k :shock: I hope they give you golden thrones for that price!


----------



## pixydust

Ours is £4k :D


----------



## numb3rthree

6k plus honeymoon x


----------



## Juni815

So thankful to see others are spending quite a bit too! We have big families all around plus quite a bit of friends so we are looking at probably 275-300 guests...that's a lot of food! So our budget is $10-15k (about 6-9 GBP) Hopefully going to stay closer to the $10k mark! Doing a lot of DIY crafts and whatnot...but it's still expensive! Thankfully my parents are each giving me about $5-6! I've already started buying things here and there...just haven't been able to book things yet because we can't reserve the church probably for another couple of months! (long story!) So aggravating! Kudos to those that aren't spending much!!


----------



## leash27

Ours was 10k but its now steadily creeping toward 12k and I'm struggling to reign it in! That's without our honeymoon but fortunately my lovely mum is paying for that!

Weddings are frickin expensive!!

X


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Arlandria said:


> Seeing as there are quite a few of us in here recently, just curious to know what everyones budget was??
> 
> :flower:

Ours was 2,000 which I found really hard, especially with food!!!! I saved lots of money, found a cute little beach that I loved that way I didn't have to worry about paying for ceremony venue. Hubby rented a tux, my dress was the mooost expensive! 850 dollars plus hair stylist and make-up --eeh!!! I don't know how I did it but I did!


----------



## Ashbwin

We really didnt have a budget because everything was so rushed so we cut alot of corners, We were already renting a beatiful house in Colorado for a family vacation so we had the wedding there, my sister is a theater major who works with costume and props so he decorated everything and did all alterations to my dress and my SIL is a photographer so we took the pics and she eited them for us


----------



## Lisa84

oooo Leash where bouts in West Yorkshire are you? xxx


----------



## leash27

I'm in Leeds hun, where are you?


X


----------



## Lisa84

Halifax so not too far away. how come you are getting married in Liverpool? xx


----------



## Feltzy

I live near Leeds too, in Batley. I grew up in Bramley


----------



## leash27

Ooh lots of lovely West Yorks brides!! 

I'm actually from Liverpool, I've only lived in Leeds just over 2 years! We don't really have any family here, just me and OH and LO so it made more sense to get married where most of our family and friends are. Plus, the place we are getting married is like my dream venue too! We did look at a few places in Leeds but nothing outshone my princess castle lol!

We are going to Leeds Town Hall to give notice next Friday though, whooop! I'm so excited and I'm not actually sure its something to get excited about!

X


----------



## Lisa84

We are giving notice next friday too. i can't wait :)

Makes sense getting married in Liverpool then and you can't settle for anything less than your dream :) xxx


----------



## leash27

It is something to be excited about isnt it?? OH and I have took the day off work so we are going to make a whole day out of it. We are going shopping for wedding rings afterwards and then a nice lunch! Hmmmm maybe its the lunch thats causing the excitement - I am thinking Red Hot Buffet!!!!

We have a had a bit of disagreement with the venue and I was *almost* cancelling I was so mad at them but we have sorted it now I think so the dream wedding is back on!

Where are you getting married?

x


----------



## Lisa84

Glad u got it sorted hun :)

we are getting married here www.holdsworthhouse.co.uk i love it!! I cant wait to get married there :) xx


----------



## honeybee2

oo lisa- that place looks lush!


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

were getting married at the marriott in leicester but going to look at this on sunday:
https://wethelemanor.com/


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks honey it really is my dream venue. It's such a romantic setting i love it :) xx


----------



## Twiglet

Our wedding is £12K 

We're paying £3k 
My mum is paying £1k 
And Liam's mum is paying £8K for our reception at FIL's wish :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have a max of 5000 :) which will be plenty for a fantastic day :D x


----------



## oliviarose

Our budget is £5000. We are doing very well so far,

Dress
Bridesmaid dresses x3
Suits x 6
Flowers, bouquet, 3 x bridesmaids and 10 button holes
Photographer
Deposit for venue (only need to pay for food now)

Total so far £2500 :)

And we have had everything we have wanted so far.


----------

